# My 9.5 week old Poodle / Sheltie mix.



## snacky (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello --- I'm new here --- making my first post with the obligatory photos!

She's an interesting mix of the two breeds --- her adoption papers also have "Border Collie" written on them. It's possible that she's B.C. instead of poodle or sheltie. What do you all think? Her fur/hair is very soft, and does not shed when bathing her or at all that I've seen.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

hard to say....no pictures....


----------



## snacky (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks.  What do you think --- any border collie?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

she's a really cute pup....at this age it's really hard to tell what the breed/s are.....what does she weigh? i'd have to double check my records but it seems that at 10 wks my babies all weighed right around 12-15 lbs.....she shouldn't be doing much, if any, shedding right now, not until she starts losing her puppy coat and getting her adult coat....is her coat curly/wavy at all? 

keep us posted as she grows...it'll be easier to tell as time goes....


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

She looks great. I definitely see the B.C....not sure about the poodle, well maybe if it was a black poodle. Idk why but something about her says spaniel (not sure which type of spaniel), but I don't think she's sheltie cuz she would have a longer muzzle.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Whatever she is, she is adorable...and very shiney!


----------



## snacky (Jun 16, 2009)

She weighs about 7 lbs, and is 10 weeks old today. I also have a 14-year-old Black Lab, and love labs, but am a little tired of the fur that quickly gets oily. Hers feels completely different: like soft, clean hair/fur. That's what makes me think poodle. 

I looked at some sheltie puppy pictures, and they really look nothing like her. The big noses are there fairly early!


----------



## Natalie Rouleau (Nov 25, 2012)

we have a puppy that looks like that but she was born from two miniature poodles their is not any strange breeds around. The rest are all poodles. Roomer has it that a breeder down south breed a sheltie or an assuie terrier. I think it was a sheltie.


snacky said:


> Hello --- I'm new here --- making my first post with the obligatory photos!
> 
> She's an interesting mix of the two breeds --- her adoption papers also have "Border Collie" written on them. It's possible that she's B.C. instead of poodle or sheltie. What do you all think? Her fur/hair is very soft, and does not shed when bathing her or at all that I've seen.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

It's hard to tell at this point, I think you'll have to wait until she grows up; mix breeds tend to change a lot while they're growing, she could look a bit different every month! Whatever she is, she's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Natalie Rouleau (Nov 25, 2012)

yes she is a have one just like it that came from two poodles.


----------

